# VCO voltage controlled oscillator ( simple circuit design)



## fow_198 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أرجو منكم اخواني أن تزودوني بتصميم دائرة كهربائية بسيطة (للأغراض التعليمية الجامعية) ل:
VCO: Voltage Controlled Oscillator.
و أرجو أن يكون التصميم موثوقا. الرجاء أيضا تزويدي بملف برنامج Multisim للدارة ان توافر. أو عناوين المواقع الي تحتوي الدارة المطلوبة.
ملاحظة: أنا أريد أن أبني الدارة Hardware. لذلك أريد أن يكون التصميم محتويا على القيم و الأنواع و الأرقام الفنية لكافة القطع المستخدمة في تصميم الدارة.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى
اى من هذه القطع يمكنها ان تقوم بهذا العمل
LM566 Voltage control oscillator up to 500Khz
CD4046 Phase Locked Loop (part of it is a VCO)Up to 2-3 MHz
LM555 Timer can operate in Frequency modulation (VCO) up to 100Khz
ويمكنك تحميل بياناتهم من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com


----------



## Multisim9 (11 يناير 2007)

يمكن تطبيق دارة مهتز متحكم به بواسطة الجهد با ستخدام ما يسمى بثنائي الفاريكاب وسأزودك بدارة لذلك قريباً جداً ولكن لن أضمن لك عملها لأنني لم أجربها .


----------



## m_alnawaras2000 (8 فبراير 2007)

plz i need circuit which can change 12dc to 48 dc step up


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 فبراير 2007)

m_alnawaras2000 قال:


> plz i need circuit which can change 12dc to 48 dc step up


اخى
أولا المفروض ان تضع موضوعك كموضوع جديد وليس كرد على موضوع قائم ومختلف
ثانيا المسألة معروفة وهى دائرة مذبذب ومحول من 12 الى 24 ثم دائرة توحيد للتصول على مستمر ولكن لن يستطيع احد اعطاء دوائر قبل ان تحدد كم امبير مطلوب على 48 فولت فعليها يتوقف كل شئ


----------



## m_alnawaras2000 (17 فبراير 2007)

thank you brother the amper for input is 10 A


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (17 فبراير 2007)

الى الاخوة 
من يستطيع
ان يزودني
بدائرة عمل ال Vco
ولكن على الماتلاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

